# Best fulfillment Site that's not one of the "big guys"



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

What do you consider to be the best affiliate fulfillment site. I have been using piki for the last year and they have been terrific as they pay you thru paypal. Which I do prefer to use, living in Australia, I dont like waiting for a long time to get a cheque.

I did have cafepress for about a day, but I found they and most programs dont tell you how they pay until you join up.

Looking for a setup that has more than just tshirts. Piki was great but my members wanted a few more bits and pieces to buy.

But it does need the custom tshirt setup, so members can go in and make up their own.

Any suggestions would be terrific.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Affiliate Site*

Take a look at this thread
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t41579.html


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Affiliate Site*

I did check this out before I joined, I am not interested in any of those companies due to them not paying me by paypal. There are a lot of other companies on the net that are not affiliated to these 4. 

And that is what I am looking for. 

The tshirts and mugs that I got from Piki were terrific, but I would like something with a few more products eg hats, even cds, videos etc

I like little companies and just because a company is big like the ones in the link, doesnt mean that their work is better.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Best Affiliate Site*



Rhiannon said:


> I did check this out before I joined, I am not interested in any of those companies due to them not paying me by paypal. There are a lot of other companies on the net that are not affiliated to these 4.
> 
> And that is what I am looking for.
> 
> ...


I fully agree Being smaller allows you to pay more attention to quality control and customer service. I am not saying the big guys have bad QC I am just saying that they can't look at every Item, at the volume they have to produce. I have accounts with all above mentioned and have had good and bad quality stuff from all it's just what happens when you have to produce on those levels.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Best Affiliate Site*

Exactly and it would be nice to be able to ask if a design that you do, will look good on a tshirt, but then again I have here now lol


----------



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

Rhiannon said:


> I have been using piki for the last year...


I just recently came across Piki and kind of hestitant about the site. I'm just wondering what their setup is like (ie; printing, choice of shirts (colors, sizes), etc.).


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Piki is for printers to be able to set up their own fulfillment centers they do not print shirts you would have to go through one of their affiliate like ,Just 1 Shirt, Piki Print, SBE Media etc...


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

some_art_guy said:


> I just recently came across Piki and kind of hestitant about the site. I'm just wondering what their setup is like (ie; printing, choice of shirts (colors, sizes), etc.).


My members love Piki due to being able to use my designs and changing them if they want too. I loved them as they did all the printing as well as the mailing. 

The only problem that I found with them was support took too long eg if I wasnt too sure if a design or logo would work on a tshirt or mug. Choices of colours is excellent, its a great site to use.

I am now using sbe media after reading up on them and I think that they will be fine. Nearly exactly the same setup but support is a lot better.


----------



## some_art_guy (Jul 25, 2006)

SBE Media is another fulfillment site as well? Also back to Piki, as guess the question I'm raising about printing is the quality as well as printing on dark colors, transparency, etc.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tagging onto James's post a little bit, but as well as the quality issues, do people find these fulfillment sites cost effective, or do they use them just as an alternative to buying their own print equipment?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

some_art_guy said:


> SBE Media is another fulfillment site as well? Also back to Piki, as guess the question I'm raising about printing is the quality as well as printing on dark colors, transparency, etc.


Piki is a software/hosting provider. At SBE we do all our own printing. Provide all of our own support we only use piki service for the affiliate sites hosting and online Designer. If you are a garment printer they provide you with a great set of easy to use web tools to set up your own print fulfillment center.

If you sign up with SBE Media or any of our affiliate sites your printing will be done by us and we have very high quality control standards I would not let an Item go out, that I would not be proud to own and wear myself.

There are also a growing number of Pikipowered print fulfillment services coming out and more coming all the time. Just because many of the sites will look the same because they are based on the piki supplyed Templates does not mean they will all be the same printer. Unless you do custom html coding and custom CSS or use an External site and just link to the parts of the piki system you need your fulfillment house and your affiliate site will have virtually the same lay out. At SBE we have spent a large amount of time and investigation on what makes a great Fulfillment service and we have determined that it is support and customer service. That's why we had our site designed featuring a live support chat a support forum and a new featured affiliate store on our home page each week.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

some_art_guy said:


> SBE Media is another fulfillment site as well? Also back to Piki, as guess the question I'm raising about printing is the quality as well as printing on dark colors, transparency, etc.


This is a photo that one of our members used and the other pics are what his cap and shirt looked like.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 23, 2008)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Tagging onto James's post a little bit, but as well as the quality issues, do people find these fulfillment sites cost effective, or do they use them just as an alternative to buying their own print equipment?


I have no interest in doing my own tshirts, I have social networking sites that I own, so have no time to do much else. I dont want the hassle of having to do up shirts. 

So it is for me, great, my members can have fun doing up their own shirts etc, my site is making money and because its separate from the sites, I dont need to worry about it. 

**my opinion lol but I do think that this would be a good starting point for someone who doesnt have their own printing equipment. I know of one guy who is paying his way thru college by having his own tshirt shop, so yes I do think its a good idea


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for that Rhiannon.

I have my own print setup, using sublimation and cut vinyl. I am tempted to expand my print choices by using a fulfillment service, as my main problem is ever decreasing space.


----------



## fUNKYDOODLER (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I found 2 sites that are cool fulfillment spots.
1 is uberprints.com and projecttshirt.com the reason i like them is because you can design on the front sleeve and back, plus you can size and place graphic anywhere on the shirt.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fUNKYDOODLER said:


> Well I found 2 sites that are cool fulfillment spots.
> 1 is uberprints.com and projecttshirt.com the reason i like them is because you can design on the front sleeve and back, plus you can size and place graphic anywhere on the shirt.


Those 2 sites aren't fulfillment sites. They are just t-shirt printers who ship your product to you.


----------



## fUNKYDOODLER (Aug 5, 2008)

ok cool my bad


----------

